# Anyone living in Abbotsford BC?



## Wintercoat (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi,
My family and I are moving to Abbotsford in a few months. Just wondering what its like to live there. Schools for Kids? How to find a house for rent? etc.........


----------



## Krogl (Jan 16, 2011)

I am in Abbotsford at the moment just passing through. Do an internet search for kijiji or craiglist. Both have real estate ads from owners. Note Abbotsford is part of the Fraser Valley. Sorry I know nothing about schools.


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

*Searching for house rentals*



Krogl said:


> I am in Abbotsford at the moment just passing through. Do an internet search for kijiji or craiglist. Both have real estate ads from owners. Note Abbotsford is part of the Fraser Valley. Sorry I know nothing about schools.


You could also try usedabbotsford.com, its probably more popular than kijiji and note that craigslist is also becoming known for having fraudulant ads for rentals, recently someone got scammed into giving a deposit to rent a house to a guy pretending to be the landlord, but the guy didn't even own the house, but was just a previous tenant, which is why he had a key.


----------

